
Radio Attack Lets Hackers Steal 24 Different Car Models - yeukhon
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/study-finds-24-car-models-open-unlocking-ignition-hack/
======
secabeen
A simple protection to this that would reduce the impact significantly would
be to add an accelerometer to the keyfobs, preventing unlocking if the keyfob
hasn't moved recently.

~~~
MickD
When I first read this I thought it was a silly idea. It seems so obvious now.

------
yeukhon
(I submitted this topic)

I remember created this submission 30+ hours ago, but it said "1 hour ago" and
suddenly reappeared. Bizarre.

Also, if you have ad blocker like uorigin, try this link:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wdPiE5R...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wdPiE5R0blAJ:www.wired.com/2016/03/study-
finds-24-car-models-open-unlocking-ignition-hack/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
y04nn
Reading it with Lynx also works

------
aidenn0
“Keyless locking systems have to provide equal security [to] normal keys.”

But what is equal? Any valet can easily copy a normal key; someone with a
photograph of your key can likely do so as well. Both of those are harder to
do with proximity based RF systems.

------
basicplus2
Pretty silly not having to put a physical key in before starting a care alone
driving it. It only needs to be pushed into a slot with electrical connections
to interrogate the key.

